# Sumo throws



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2006)

A big list of sumo throws, click on each for a picture of the throw:

http://www.chijanofuji.com/Kimarite.html


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 12, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> A big list of sumo throws, click on each for a picture of the throw:
> 
> http://www.chijanofuji.com/Kimarite.html


 

oooohhhh nice thx fot the link!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice link!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 12, 2006)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Ybot (Oct 13, 2006)

I must say this is a cool find.  Something I would have never looked for on my own, but after looking through it I'm sure I'll be visiting this site again.  Thanks Andrew!


----------

